# Noob Needs Help with Computer speakers setup



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I just took down an old 2.1 HTIB system from my attic. I want to connect this to my iMac. I have 2 satellite speakers and a sub. The satellites have good ol' + and - speaker wire ends. My "sub" has a plate amp with a line in and out and speaker line in and outs. 
How can I connect this to the back of my iMAc? I have a 3.5mm plug for headphones on the back of the computer. I need some help. :dontknow:


----------



## vince0312 (May 24, 2009)

Do your sub is only offering line in/out only or powering ur speakers as well? If it does power your speakers, connect ur imac to subwoofer(using Y cable from 3.5mm to RCA). Then connect your speakers to the subwoofer and let it power the speakers. It only costs you couple bucks on cable instead of getting new receiver/amp unit to power up your speakers

Hope it helps


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never connected any speakers to the back of the "sub." Originally, they were connected to the back of a receiver. I do not have an available reciever for this setup. The sub was originally connected with a standard single rca cable.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the connections on the sub?


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Can I connect the sub line out to the back of the mac and connect the small speakers to to the back of the sub box.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

PICS coming soon


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You will need an amplifier to get this to work. The headphone out of the laptop connects to an amplifier with a Y cable (3.5mm to dual RCA's), the left and right speaker connections from the amplifier connect to the speaker inputs on the sub, and the speaker outputs on the sub connect to your satellite speakers.


----------

